
Life-Learnings from 13 Years of Brain Pickings - gmays
https://www.brainpickings.org/2019/10/23/13-learnings-13-years/
======
AlchemistCamp
Maria Popova created one of the most amazing jobs in the world. She loves
reading, learning and talking about about what she's read. Now she gets gets
paid very well to read whatever she wants every day.

It's a fantastic site, too. Along with Tyler Cowen and a few others, she plays
a big role in helping me filter and decide what to include in my much smaller
reading budget.

